# Good Size for Baby Blanket



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I am seeking advise on what would be a good size to make a knitted baby blanket. 

Never having made a baby blanket before, I am unsure about the size. I do not want it too too big, but I would also like it big enough to use for more than just a few months. 

I will be designing the pattern myself based on a dish cloth pattern I like.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Generally they are 24" to 36". If I want it a little bigger I go with 48".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I make mine to use in a crib.
30x36
32x38
34x40
36x42 (This size is also good for the top of a child's bed)


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

for 4 ply yarn I co 110 st and knit whatever pattern till it is 40" long. The Mamas I have gifted prefer this size.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I make mine 36 x 48 inches. These can be used as a blanket, a floor mat, a youth bed cover, a lap robe, and around the shoulders when watching tv. This way the child can use it for years and get more use out of it than a smaller "baby" blanket.

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I do them 36x48 also. Crib sized and they are used for a lot of years


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

When my son was born I received a 36 inch square, among others, but that's the one I liked best, and that's the one the kid dragged around with him until it disintegrated. The next one Grandma made him was like around 32 x 38.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

A friend of mine loves making blankets and generally she makes them til she runs out of yarn so they come out in different sizes. She never worries about it. Her philosophy was it will be appropriate for something. A car seat, a picnic blanket, a crib, to cover a nursing mom, etc.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

36 by 40 or square--otherwise theyre too small by 3 months


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

For Project Linus blankets, they must be a minimum of 36 inches.
Dian


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I usually do about 40 inches square also. That is because I usually do something lacy, center out and knit in the round. 

If I was doing knit back and forth, I would probably do a rectangular piece. Elizabeth


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Found this. Hope it helps.


----------



## KnittingZen (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow! Thank you, I was interested in the answers too, but this chart is great!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks so much! I knew my fellow KP friends would have just the information I needed.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I knit mine car seat/stroller size as that is the size my new moms have asked for. They found the larger ones have to be folded too much. Mine are usually in the 28/30 to 36 size


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Harmonysunrise said:


> Found this. Hope it helps.


Wow, Harmonysunrise, what a great, handy chart! I have copied it to my photo file and will transfer it to my knitting images file. For those who can't copy it as I did, can you post a link?


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks to everyone, I needed all the answers!!
I'm working on different shades of pink, and strips of cream, trying to use up the 'leftovers' in the basket.
I see that I will have to find extra to go around the edge until it is a little bigger.
When I give these blankies away, I always attach a note saying that this blankie is especially for dragging around!

Mothers love the gifts no matter the size.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

GrandmaNona said:


> I make mine 36 x 48 inches. These can be used as a blanket, a floor mat, a youth bed cover, a lap robe, and around the shoulders when watching tv. This way the child can use it for years and get more use out of it than a smaller "baby" blanket.
> 
> Enjoy your fiber arts,
> GrandmaNona


Exactly what I do. The children love them and use them all the time as toddlers.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Is your dish cloth pattern square? If so, cast on 3 stitches and continue increasing with yarn overs till you get anywhere from 190-220 stitches depending on your yarn and needle, then decrease. With a number 8(5mm) needle and worsted weight yarn you'll get approximately a 32" square blanket.

I make these in my sleep because I don't have to think about the pattern and my knitting.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I make mine crib size, baby thru childhood can use it then..


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

The older I get the more difficult it is for me to follow a pattern, count stitches and worry about edges, etc. This pattern which began as a "teaching" "learning' project for youngsters has become the only one left that I can do without stress.
My Pink just finished, turned out to be a disaster..I who have been knitting/crocheting for more than 50 years am dismayed that it isn't even, etc. Maybe a little tot will like it anyway, but it is the last one I'll do.
Thanks to everyone who gives patterns and suggestions...I feel that I have friends all over the world. And just in time to make my mind wake up a bit!
msusa


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Sizes for Linus blanket project.

http://www.projectlinuseasttn.org/blanket-guidelines - sizes, fabrics, rules, etc.

various info: http://www.projectlinuseasttn.org/Patterns

Many interesting patterns


----------

